# Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Cigar Review - Slim Jim



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoy this stick. The construction was flawless and the draw was perfect for a long, small ring 'gar. The flavor was pretty consistant thr...

Read the full review here: Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Cigar Review - Slim Jim


----------

